

GoStacked: Hybrid Smart Cases - IlDuce

Hi HN!
I have been a lurker for about a year, and I just created this account (and this first post) to ask you guys what you think of this new product idea I found:
Here's their website: http://gostacked.com/
Here's the kickstarter: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1017518008/gostacked-hybrid-smart-case-system-for-iphone<p>The ability to have different attachments on the back of your phone with different functionalities (key fob, fm transmitter, solar panel, etc) seems really exciting to me, and would be something that I think I'd regularly use.
What do you guys think? Would you be interested in purchasing such a product?
======
IlDuce
Clickable links: <http://gostacked.com/>
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1017518008/gostacked-
hyb...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1017518008/gostacked-hybrid-smart-
case-system-for-iphone)

